# Oreo 2006-2018



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

I haven't posted in quite awhile.



We lost one of our cats yesterday.


She had chronic renal failures for the last 3-4 years. She was 12 and I had her for 6 years.



I came downstairs and she could no longer use her hind legs. So, we were able to get her into urgent care without a wait (and not having to pay big $$$ at emergency to hang around for 6 hours).


Vet checked her out and it looked like she was starting to go blind as well. Vet said we could try taking her to emergency where they could try giving her fluids 24/7 but there was a good chance that wouldn't work out at this point. Unfortunately, we made the decision not to make her suffer any more and let her go.


I feel really down because the last 2-3 years before this year have been really hard on me and she was always there. Oreo made me get out of bed when I was unemployed and didn't much feel like getting up - she would constantly meow and head butt me until I got up and fed her. Also, when I had phone interviews, she'd always come and sit with me and purr and make me pet her.



We had put our dog down the day before Easter this year, she was a 14 year old Black Lab mix. She was also a black & white girl but more attached to my wife.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh man, that's bad. I hear you about having a rough year - I recently lost two dear family members *and* had to put my cat to sleep. 

I can't offer much but sympathy and reassurance that you did the right thing - suffering (compouded by fear) has got to be a terrible way to go, and you offered a peaceful exit for your little friend. 

I sure hope the rules will change so when I'm old and feeble and failing I also can get a good exit opportunity.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

BigDaveyL,

I'm so sorry for the loss of Oreo and your dog. I had to let my Celia go this past April due to renal failure as well.

It's such an awful decision to have to make, but we make it because we love them and don't want to see them suffer. 

(PS: I can't see the pic you attached - maybe it was too big?) 

Sending hugs and sympathy to you and your wife.


----------

